# Would you quarantine with the person above? If so what would you do for fun?



## landshark

Simple game. Would you quarantine with the person whose post is above yours. If so what would you do with that person.

Aaaand, Go!

Come on now, someone get this started! Don’t make it awkward!


----------



## Funtastic curves

This should be a interesting game. It looks like no one is brave enough to take the first leep. So I'll go.

@happily_married Yes I would quarantine with you. 
Being quarantined together, I see myself being challenged in working out daily. Which is a good thing because I need that extra motivation.

Also listening to your stories would be far better than what's on TV these days. Great entertainment at it's best


----------

